# Arabian Photo Shoot!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My sister Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) came out this past week, and we did a little photo shoot with some of my ponies and, of course, I have to share! 

Affection - 1988 Arabian mare.



















Rina - 2003 Arabian Mare



















Maiden - 2005 Arabian Mare



















Roxy - 2007 Arabian Mare


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Micha - 2010 Arabian Filly



















Bree - 2002 Arabian Mare



















Zina - 2000 Arabian Mare






























Judas - 2010 Arabian Colt


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Can I have Judas?  He is too cute!!

All lovely animals. Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## paigeyluvv (Aug 26, 2011)

what are those halters?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Eliz said:


> Can I have Judas?  He is too cute!!
> 
> All lovely animals. Thanks for the eye candy.


 
Thanks!

haha No way! He's going in for Halter Training in January, then he's my performance prospect.  
Maybe you can get a baby from him in a few years.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

paigeyluvv said:


> what are those halters?


Arabian show halters.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Lovely horses, Judas sure is a looker!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Fellow Arabian owner- very nice ponies!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great photos, Steff! Tiff did a great job of course, but it sure helps to have some great subjects to shoot


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics, gorgeous horses!! Judas is adorable!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Lovely photos.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Lovely horses, WS. 

Your old girl is quite stunning, and she certainly doesn't look 23 y/o.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

You have a nice looking group.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh you always make me want to own an Arabian. I've come to close so many times to own an arab, but never ended up with one. It might just happen sometime in the future.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Great photos, Steff! Tiff did a great job of course, but it sure helps to have some great subjects to shoot


 
Thanks Allie!
She did a superb job making all my fatties look pretty darn good! :lol:
They all look preggo and none are. :-| LOL
Good time of year to be fat, I guess!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh you always make me want to own an Arabian. I've come to close so many times to own an arab, but never ended up with one. It might just happen sometime in the future.


Oh you definitely should! And you know who to come too. :lol:
I plan on breeding Affection and Zina to Gotcha (US/Swedish Ntle Champ) or Zina to Khartoon Klassic... That'd be a foal for you!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Lovely horses, WS.
> 
> Your old girl is quite stunning, and she certainly doesn't look 23 y/o.


Thanks!
She was actually Top Three in her Halter class at the Scottsdale show as a three year old. Didn't remember much for standing up, though. LOL
She doesn't act 23 either! She's the spookiest of my bunch. haha!


----------



## imritamiller (Sep 4, 2011)

good looking horses


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lovely pictures, they are all stunning.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Stunning horses =)


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice pics and beautiful horses.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------

